# Any Interest ?



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've been tossing around ideas for some very limited T-shirts, and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where does the 744 come from? I've always heard it as SSRN-1. In fact, I have nice embroidered cap.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's my way of dancing around copyright issues. I got the hull # from the official list of built units, 744 was an unassigned contract number.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You may as well use the correct number since using the photos of the Seaview and Flying Sub are copyright violations anyway ...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

The center design on a navy gray t-shirt (the mottled looking gray thay was used on the old army PT shirts) with the correct number would be sweet.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am featuring my own design of the Seaview crest on an Ash Grey shirt.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> You may as well use the correct number since using the photos of the Seaview and Flying Sub are copyright violations anyway ...



I was going to say - the first time someone from Fox sees a copywritten image pop up for sale on the internet, they'll have a cease and decist order slapped on it so fast...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The designs are my own as is the Flying sub illustration created in 3D on my computer. The Seaview illustration is a highly modified version of the old Aurora artwork.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It doesn't matter if the specific image is your own - it's an image of a copyrighted item.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It seems the only way to be safe ,is to use my own designs. After consulting my lawyer, words cannot be copyrighted. Phrases can and only under certain circumstances. So My first design is presented here.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The word "droid" for the phone has a copyright Lucasfilm in the commercial disclaimer. I would proceed under the impression that "SSRN Seaview", "USOS Seaview" and "NIMR" are the intellectual property of the Irwin Allen Estate. Be careful.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gemini1999 said:


> I was going to say - the first time someone from Fox sees a copywritten image pop up for sale on the internet, they'll have a cease and decist order slapped on it so fast...


Copy_righted_. The _right _to copy something.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

My understanding and totally novice comments.

Words can be copyright. Seaview is associated with a submarine. They can't copyright "submarine" but they can/have copyrighted "Seaview" in association with a submarine. 

Now you can put a picture of an ice cream cone on a t-shirt and call it Seaview Ice cream, but you can't associate the word "Seaview" with a submarine. 

Supposedly adjectives cannot be copyrighted. But Ive seen that happen as well. In the end it dosent matter if you think you have a right. The one with the money is gonna "win" the legal argument when your trying to "skirt" the copyright issue.

Original words can be copyright as well.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Lost in Space web series just got the rug pulled out from under them by Kevin Burns. All content on was pulled and their website shut down. Proceed at your own risk!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> The Lost in Space web series just got the rug pulled out from under them by Kevin Burns. All content on was pulled and their website shut down. Proceed at your own risk!


 
When they started, I STRONGLY suggested to them to touch base with Mr. Burns, But they Knew Everything...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> When they started, I STRONGLY suggested to them to touch base with Mr. Burns, But the Knew Everything...


YUP! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

beatlepaul said:


> When they started, I STRONGLY suggested to them to touch base with Mr. Burns, But they Knew Everything...


Oddly enough, I got into a dispute with their webmaster maybe a week ago about the exact same issue. They decided to use new music, new characters & call the ship the Jupiter 3 trying to get around the intellectual property infringement.

I tried to tell him on 2 occassions that Kevin isn't a pushover, but he's not unreasonable either (TSDS & ParaGrafix have both secured licenses for *their* products). He stated that they prefered to fly under the radar & it was easier to "beg forgiveness than to ask permission."

I mentioned that Jim Cawley was able to do his fan produced Trek webseries with Paramount's blessing contingent on the agreement that it was "not-for-profit," but that agreement was reached because he actually communicated with Paramount.

I tried to point out that since I learned of *their* website from *this* one, and since Mr. Burns has 2 licensees here, he was probably already aware of their project, and at that point, their webmaster stopped replying to my posts.

What I find curious is that they'd been operating for over a year with no C&Ds being issued, but the plug got pulled as soon as they started openly saying they were trying to fly under the radar. 

Damned shame too. Their initial premise (using the established LIS characters) might've been pretty decent (they had some really talented folks working on it) with the proper rights secured...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just a military veteran trying to survive on Social Security alone, and don't have the funds to pursue licenses. So I think I'll scrap this idea and sell pencils on street corners. Shame too, It would have been fun.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm just a military veteran trying to survive on Social Security alone, and don't have the funds to pursue licenses. So I think I'll scrap this idea and sell pencils on street corners. Shame too, It would have been fun.


And I for one would certainly have liked to have one. I think the whole point here wasn't to discourage you, but none of us here wanted to see you on the short end of a legal stick.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Couldn't you just put a copyright line saying "Seaview © Irwin Allen Ent." (or whoever owns rights)? Certainly you're not claiming ownership of the name, just the design you have made. 

And don't charge for the shirt. Just shipping. Say $25.00 . . . 

Pete


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Molemento Pete said:


> Couldn't you just put a copyright line saying "Seaview © Irwin Allen Ent." (or whoever owns rights)? Certainly you're not claiming ownership of the name, just the design you have made.
> 
> And don't charge for the shirt. Just shipping. Say $25.00 . . .
> 
> Pete


Pete -

I think that you already know the answer to that one...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Printing Shirts are expensive,....need I say more?


----------

